# tuned r35 vs 991 gt2 rs



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUKP1ad9hK0


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

What spec are the cars?!!!


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

TREG said:


> What spec are the cars?!!!


gt2 rs stock race alignement + cup 2 R tires.
r35 nismo turbos ,jun camshafts, rear kansai lsd, ohlins coilovers e85, 700hp low boost on the lap too hot anyway, fully tuned chassis and aero, cup 2 tires and a lot more


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Didn***8217;t think the gtr would have a chance.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ Didn’t think the Porsche would’ve stood a chance being stock. Jesus that thing shifts!


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> ^^ Didn***8217;t think the Porsche would***8217;ve stood a chance being stock. Jesus that thing shifts!


especially out of corner acceleration, it has 200kg/250kg less and also 700hp, a tad better tires (cup 2 r), a water spray intercooler cooler so 35 degres is not a bother for it, and i was running softer springs causing understeer at high speed corners but good on low speed corners, laptimes were about the same, 1.51.85 for me, 1.51.56 for him. porsche made a beast, reliable and under warranty, the guy is a racing driver and was pushing all day under 35 degres....just a few adjustments to make till next time


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> ^^ Didn’t think the Porsche would’ve stood a chance being stock. Jesus that thing shifts!




Likewise.
The acceleration was unreal.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

GOGO SPEED said:


> especially out of corner acceleration, it has 200kg/250kg less and also 700hp, a tad better tires (cup 2 r), a water spray intercooler cooler so 35 degres is not a bother for it, and i was running softer springs causing understeer at high speed corners but good on low speed corners, laptimes were about the same, 1.51.85 for me, 1.51.56 for him. porsche made a beast, reliable and under warranty, the guy is a racing driver and was pushing all day under 35 degres....just a few adjustments to make till next time


A few adjustments as in 'stage 10+' modifications? :chuckle:
:bowdown1: great skill behind the wheel on your behalf though. Will subscribe to your channel most definitely :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> ^^ Didn’t think the Porsche would’ve stood a chance being stock. Jesus that thing shifts!


I’m guessing thats because you have never owned one.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

GTRNICK said:


> I’m guessing thats because you have never owned one.


That is true. Oh woe is me.


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> A few adjustments as in 'stage 10+' modifications? :chuckle:
> :bowdown1: great skill behind the wheel on your behalf though. Will subscribe to your channel most definitely :thumbsup:


thanks mate  . no, just stiffer springs, a bit less rear wing angle, and 10 degres of outside temp less should do, will try


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

GOGO SPEED said:


> thanks mate  . no, just stiffer springs, a bit less rear wing angle, and 10 degres of outside temp less should do, will try


Looking forward to your next trackday video :smokin:

Spa next??


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Looking forward to your next trackday video :smokin:
> 
> Spa next??


would love to, but next is le mans by end of november if the car is ready, spa for sure will do but when????


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent vid, great cars :thumbsup: liking that track too!


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

Tin said:


> Excellent vid, great cars :thumbsup: liking that track too!


Thanks Tin :bowdown1:


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

That's amazing, I know the GTR isn't standard but that's a good effort trying to keep with one the fastest super/hyper cars currently available


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

andyevo said:


> That's amazing, I know the GTR isn't standard but that's a good effort trying to keep with one the fastest super/hyper cars currently available


Thanks bro, he is pro driver knowing the track perfectly, it was my first time ever on this track, learned a lot thanks to him


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

GOGO SPEED said:


> thanks mate  . no, just stiffer springs, a bit less rear wing angle, and 10 degres of outside temp less should do, will try


what spring rate do you have/ ohlins typical 160n front 90n rear is too soft, especially rear


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you for noticing, there were stock ohlins at that time, set up being changed as we speak


----------

